# Travel to Lido de Jesolo Italy



## Grapevine (Feb 19, 2009)

We are thinking of making a trip to Lido de Jesolo Italy this July. Can anyone advise on Italian "Aires" for this journey / suggest a route?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lido di Jesolo*

 Ciao, for a route I would personally be going Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Mons - Namur - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Strasbourg - Weil am Rhein - Luzern - Gothard - Chiasso - Como - Milano - Venezia - Lido di Jesolo.
On arrival at Lido di Jesolo there are loaads of campsites in the area around Punta Sabbioni, and a new area attrezzata in Lido di Jesolo itself.
You can find details at
www.camperonline.it and
www.camping.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Most useful links, eddied. Thanks.
Heading Switzerland Milan Jesolo this year. Taking grandchildren to Jesolo International - a bit expensive, but plenty to keep them occupied while grandad has a zizz.


----------

